# To rest or not to rest after transfer



## cazza2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello Ladies, I've read so many different things on what to do after Transfer. My clinic say you can get up straight away and head back to work the following day and lead a normal life just don't do anything You would regret, I hate when they say that, as if we haven't got enough things going through are minds.
I've also read a few comments where patients are told to rest for the full 2ww, what have you been advised?
My last ivf attempt failed and I did get up and do normal daily things, so I don't know what's the best thing to do.
I would be grateful for any comments as I'm due to get transfer done on Thursday and I'm trying not to get stressed out over it. 
Thank-you in advance


----------



## Lomosso (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a first timer so have no words of wisdom. I've also been told to go back to work so as to keep my mind busy. I don't have enough holiday to take time off so will be in work the next day.


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey hun. I don't think it matters as long as you feel ok and are kind to yourself. I rested for one and it a bfn so that didn't make a difference xx


----------



## cazza2 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers... I think I've just gotta stop worrying. Even though its easier said than done


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi
I went straight into town for acupuncture then rested that day on the sofa with films. The next day we popes out to get my Christmas present as a treat then went for lunch. Other than that I rested that day. I am a massage therapist so I'm very active and I went back to work after four days. I am now 15 weeks pregnant with twins! So I think active rest for a few days is good. Get up and about but in between be lazy if that makes sense. They say complete rest can stop circulation to the womb. 
I hope this helps and good luck!
Xxx


----------



## Lomosso (Jan 6, 2013)

I had my ET today and will go back to work tomorrow, I would work from home but I know that work is the better place for me.  A few girls know what I am going through so I will have them to chat to if I get stressed. xx


----------



## emotional (Jan 26, 2011)

My clinic said to me just don't do anything that you will regret. They also said that if an embryo is viable, it will implant. 

My first round of ICSI was a fresh cycle and I was off work for 2 weeks after it and rested totally. I had 2 top quality embryos put back and it failed. My second cycle (a frozen cycle) I had Accupuncture before and after transfer, rested that day and then pottered about for the next few days. I also sat in the sunshine reading a book which was literally the only thing that took my mind of it! I truly believe sitting in the sun stocking up of vitamin D made a difference too. Then I went back to work until my test day but took things easy and was aware of what I was doing all the time. It really helped to take my mind off it all. This cycle was a SUCCESS!! I had 2 embryos put back but only one baby developed. Which I guess just proves that what the clinic said was right! If an embryo is viable, it will implant. My baby boys is now almost 8 months old. 

All I can advise is to do what you are comfortable with so you have no regrets but keep your mind busy. My first cycle drove me insane! 2 weeks resting with nothing to do but think about it was just not healthy for me at all. 

Take care x


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I had the first week off and then went back to work the second week.  I felt I got more rest at work.  Now I have a toddler running me ragged, so this time round, if we get that far, there will be no resting for me!


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Cazza

Its so hard to know what to do, isnt it? on my 1st cycle I managed to work from home for the 2ww so spent every day sat at my desk, was worried about lifting the washing basket and the hoover etc but it was a BFN. then I somehow got pregnant naturally and of course didnt realise I was pregnant on the 2ww solife just carried on as normal! sadly this was a miscarriage. this cycle i took the 2ww off work (but only because I work in a very stressfull and high pressure environment, if work had been normal i would have gone back to work). but in this 2ww I went for a 2 hour walk in the snow, did hoovering, did the weekly shop etc. I was also a lot more chilled out on this cycle too, last time I was eating brazil nuts, hot water bottles, this cycle just took conception vitamins. anyway this cycle is a BFP!

I agree with what emotional said, keep yourself busy as being at home for 2 weeks on my first cycle did send me bonkers. I think the rule of thumb should be that if you are worrying whether you should do it, then dont! but make sure you have things to do to keep you occupied.

Good luck 

Nicxx


----------

